# Is this a good starting set?



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

I am quite new to golf and i'm looking for a good starting set for under 200 pound sterling. I found this one and I was wondering if anyone would recommend it and if not could reccomend a different one.

Buy Ram Concept V Package Steel Irons/Stand Bag from County Golf UK

any help is greatly appriciated


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

id be wary of package deals. I dont know anyone who plays Ram here in the States. The irons are oversize.. do you like that?

May be better getting a used quality name set thru ebay. Cobra oversize are a good model.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

what does oversize mean? is it just that its bigger?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Means they have large heads, supposed to make it easier to hit the ball from the sweet spot, but some companies dont harness the technology as well as others.

First complete set I ever had was howson, they seemed to fit the bill perfectly.

I would advise going to a golf club or a reputable store where the sales people can advise you what clubs would be better for you.


----------



## F1LL (Oct 19, 2006)

I was facing a similar dilema not a month ago. I rarely get to play so i did not want to part with to much money, but i do enjoy getting out with a few friends for an afternoon once maybe twice a month.

The two sets i looked at were the Ram Concept V and the Ben Sayers Mx7 Ben Sayers Package Sets. I could not decide which i prefered online, so i took a trip down to American Golf to check the sets out for real. Personally i preferred the Ben sayers package. I found the Ram set a little too garish. I ended up ordering the Ben sayers package from price buster golf. They do next day delivery for free which was great. And i am very happy with the clubs. No they are not going to last more than a couple of years, but they look much better than the old things i was borrowing from a friends dad. The hybrids are a god send! Yes the club heads are big, but it does seem to of helped me a little bit. The bag is good, perhaps another pocket would of been usefull, but i can live with that.

So in conclusion, get down to an American Golf store and check them out for real. I think they had a few other sets there as well. I found the website to be 50 quid cheaper than the store. Have fun.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

If you are looking to order online and you find a price you are happy with, give Direct Golf UK Ltd - Golf equipment, golf clubs, golf bags, golf shoes, golf balls & golf accessories a look and they will do a price beat promise.

I think this year I have spent in the region of £700 with them, and probably saved around the £300 mark. 

When you have a set in mind, try using PriceRunner UK - Compare prices and Find Deals Online to find the cheapest price.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

just looked at the ben sayers pakage, looks good. im not to sure about the hybrid clubs though, are they useful?


----------



## demetri (Oct 17, 2006)

check these out:

Wilson Hybrid GE 1200 Complete Boxed Set + Wilson Stand Bag ..

These are newer than the ones i bought a few years back which i think are a great set.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

cheers demetri, looks like a good set


----------

